# Cute female rat names



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to think of as many female rat names as possible. I'm getting a third rat on Thursday and normally I make a list of names and once I have the rat I scratch out the ones that aren't fitting. 

I have rats named Aurora (after the Disney Princess) and Beatrice (after a British mouse in a children's book). 

I'm looking for unique and names that fit in with my current rats names. 

What are some names you guys can think of?


----------



## plutoniuml (Apr 23, 2015)

My three are named after the midwives from the TV show Call the Midwife. They are Chummy, Jenny and Trixie. 

You could go with more disney and go for Belle or Lelo or Merida. Or you could name her Jemima after Jemima Puddleduck!

Good luck!


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Going with the Princess theme, you could name her Cinder if she is black or gray...(Cinderella)


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Aurora is my favorite princess! I like out of the ordinary names too. I like when animals are named after plants, flowers, and food, but that doesn't seem to fit your name theme. I really like my hairless girl's name. It's old Irish and is spelled Aoife but is pronounced like "EE-fuh". It's a pretty unique name and she has a really unique persanality. A lot of old Irish names have those sorts of uncommon spellings and pronounciations and usually sound very pretty. I think if I ever end up with another hairless ratty, I'll make it a theme and pick another old Irish name. You can just google old Irish names and find a load of them along with the pronounciations of each. Let us know what name you decide!


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

For my girls I have a princess theme going so it's Cinderella and Aurora but those are so long and so they are called Cindy and Rorie. For my next rat I am thinking Belle or Poco (Pocohontis).


----------



## kipperbo1 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have mice names Bailey and Bianca (Bianca is like the mouse in the rescuers) and rats named Piper and Viola. You could look at a baby name book.


----------



## fistfulofrats (Aug 16, 2015)

We named our rattles after characters from the Fables comics: Nerissa, Faith and Snow


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I ended up naming her Ramona.


----------

